

Class Action Lawsuit Filed Against Scribd - larryfreeman
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10357108-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
chaosprophet
Wait a minute, they are suing Scribd for "building a technology that's broken
barriers to copyright infringement on a global scale"??? By that count even
Google could be sued. Seriously, this is getting to the point where every Tom,
Dick and Harry comes along and sues someone. AFAIK, Scribd is quite rigorous
at flushing out copyrighted stuff from their service.

------
jacquesm
Yuk. I'm no fan of scribd, judging these lawyers by reputation they'll find a
way to mess up their case.

Isn't it the case that class action status first has to be granted ? And if so
has that already happened ?

